# Umlaute in der Console/bei Dateien

## NewbieTim

Hallo Leute,

hab ein kleines Problem mit Umlauten bei Gentoo. Wenn ich eine Datei mit Umlauten erzeugen ("äüüö.txt"), seh ich die Umlaute. Aber wenn ich ein anschliessendes ls mache, dann werden mir Fragezeichen statt der Umlaute angezeigt ("????.txt"). Ich hoffe mein Problem ist klargeworden.

Wie kann ich es beheben ??

----------

## ElCondor

grundsätzlich mal alle einstellungen bezüglich der sprache kontrollieren! das ist jetzt allerdings davon abhängig ob unter der standard-console, terminal unter X, und hier ob gnome oder kde, eventuell dann noch konkrete einstellungen vom jeweiligen terminal.

bitte konkretisier, wo du die darstellungsprobleme hast  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## NewbieTim

Also der Fehler tritt bei mir sowohl in der Standard-Console als auch in der Console unter KDE auf. Im Konqueror seh ich die Datei hingegen korrekt mit den Umlauten. Hab in den Console Einstellungen unter KDE eigentlich auch nicht viel verändert und in der normalen Konsole hab ich nur die Dateien anhand des Build und Desktop-Guides verändert angepasst. Wie kann ich denn die Spracheinstellungen rausfinden ??

----------

## NewbieTim

Noch ne kleine Ergänzung:

Ich hab zwei Dateien angelegt ("äää.tmp" und "äüü.tmp"). Ein ls Befehl liefert mir nun folgendes: 

???.tmp

???.tmp

So weit, so gut (bzw. schlecht). Wenn ich jetzt "ä" in die Console eingebe und die Bash-Ergänzung verwende (Doppeltab), dann werden mir folgende Sachen vorgeschlagen:

äää.tmp    aüü.tmp

Woran liegt es das ich keine Umlaute sehe, obwohl sie in der Console ja (teilweise) vorhanden sind ????

----------

## schnebeck

versuch mal

locale

Alles auf Posix? Dann:

export LANG=de_DE@euro

Bye

  Thorsten

----------

## NewbieTim

Yep, jetzt geht es...letzte Frage: Gibt es einen Weg wo ich die Variable für alle Nutzer setzen kann ?? Die .bashrc ist ja stets nur für den aktuellen Nutzer...

----------

## schnebeck

Dann wäre 

/etc/profile.env 

sinvoll.

Bye

  Thorsten

----------

## Manny Calavera

ich schreib sowas immer in /etc/profile, weil ich festgestellt habe, dass die profile.env zwar gesourced wird, aber leider immer wieder regeneriert (ohne die von mir hinzugefügten exports)

see you,

- Manny -

----------

